# What's the low down on HD Converters



## edhopper (Oct 16, 2005)

I have my Government $40 card, but I understand that the better HD Converter by EchoStar is not on the market yet.
Mt discount is only good through Sept. Do I buy now? Wait? what's the scoop?


----------

